# Optimus Maximus OLED - Tastatur



## Adler160179 (31. Januar 2011)

Ein schnäppchen. Wer eine "besondere" Tastatur sucht in ebay gibt es die "Optimus Maximus" OLED - Tastatur für startpreis 1€. 
Ich hab ja die G11 und bin damit sehr zufrieden aber mal sehen für was die weggeht.
schönen abend mfg
Adler


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Februar 2011)

ich find die nur für sofortkaufen für 1799€  was ist das denn für eine Tastatur?


----------



## Adler160179 (2. Februar 2011)

einfach bei ebay nach "optimus maximus" suchen

hier der link
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1312&_nkw=optimus+maximus&_sacat=See-All-Categories

im moment steht die bei 223,23€
nur die neuen mit sofortkauf kosten 1799,-€ das ist ja echt hammer aber ist wohl keine massen produktion und halt jede taste ein "Monitor"

du kannst damit auf jeder taste ein anderes symbol hinterlegen z.B. für photoshop eine taste für bild zuschneiden belegen und eine für die farbe und und und 
oder für ein spiel auf der nachlade taste machste z.b ein magazin als symbol .... 
Normales standart tastatur layout und 10 sondertasten

usb hub und sd karten slot

infos gibtr auch beim hersteller unter
http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/

mir sind da schon die augen rausgefallen aber neu ist die mir zu teuer

grüße


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2011)

Na ja, unnötiger Luxus meiner Meinung nach - wenn man ne Zeit lang mit nem Programm arbeitet, kennt man auch die Shortcuts.

Symbole auf der Tastatur wären für mich nur sinnlose Spielerei.


----------



## Vordack (7. Februar 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja, unnötiger Luxus meiner Meinung nach - wenn man ne Zeit lang mit nem Programm arbeitet, kennt man auch die Shortcuts.
> 
> Symbole auf der Tastatur wären für mich nur sinnlose Spielerei.


Luxus????

Hirnverbrannter Schrott für Nerds mit zu viel Geld und Zeit   

Echt, mein erster Gedanke war sich selber in Tastaturlayout für Spiel XYZ zu erstellen. Wenn das Spiel 40 Tasten verwendet, man jede Taste in Photoshop bearbeitet und dann spiechet, 10 Min pro Taste (man muss das Symbol ja auch ergoogeln), 10 * 40 = 400 Minuten = 6 Stunden 40 Minuten FÜR 1 SPIEL!!!!

In der Zeit kann man manche Spiele durchspielen    

Err, und ganz nebenbei, wie oft gucke ich beim Spielen auf die Tastatur???


----------

